# .380 conversion



## snake-eyes88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if a conversion kit for .380 exists for a Glock 23 or any glock model? If not is there a gunsmith capable of the conversion. Thanks I appreciate any information you guys can give me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Not that I know of. But I am sure a good gunsmith could do it. Not sure if he could or not, though.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

im sure it could be done on the 9mm models since a .380 is nothing but a 9mm short. if u put the 2 pieces of brass primer to primer they are almost identical, and glock does make a .380 the G25 and the G28 compact and sub compact, no full size or comp models, so if one were to fit it would be a G26 or a G19

hope this helps
knox


----------

